# Jackson Hole Retriever Club Retriever results or news?



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Any news from the Jackson Hole Retriever Club Retriever Field Trial?

Thanks..........


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

*Jackson Hole results*

Someone must have some results by now
cindy


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

All I've heard is the 106 dog Open went to 36 after the land series... :shock:


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Only know Windigo's Artic Jupiter with Patsy Martin got 2nd in the Open.

Congratulation Patsy and Jupiter!!!!!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Finally got a bit of news,

Open 1st - Princess MacDart of Esplanade - Judy Bly

Amateur 1st - Wood River Franchise (Shaq) - Bill Fruehling NEW AFC
Amateur 4th - see open winner

Derby 1st - JLN Haydon's Black Truman - Karl Gunzer handler
Derby 3rd - Millforge Lucky on a Roll - Karl Gunzer handler (I think)

Qual 1st - Rebel Ridge Let Em Rip - Nancy White
Qual 3rd - Condoleeza Dobbs of Armagh - Nancy White 
Qual 4th - Alice Woodyard, not sure if it was Rocket or Whouper

Kris Hunt


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Nancy White, Alice Woodyard and Wendy Rowan in the Qual. The Dobbs training group had a great day


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

did anyone ever get final results.
thanks dan


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Since it is an Entry Express event, we should have the results in the next day or so (maybe).


----------

